# So I Guess I've Done Her In



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright Guy's I could really use some help now. At Rocks Bottom my bike went under quit a few times... Not really sure how many to be honest. But the last time it went up the exhaust and I cranked like usual while still in the water(i know your not supposed, but what can i say) and as soon as she cranked something was different. The exhaust sound to incredibly weird i knew some thing was wrong. I revd up and what not till it would finally ride and continued riding, that night and whole next day with a significant power loss. Thinking it was a belt or something.
So yesterday we went to ride and its just crazy now, the bike is almost silent with no pressure out of the exhaust and 60-70% power loss. when cranked it Literally sounds like your sitting on a JetSki thats idling in the water. Masher heard it. Anyways, at the beginning of the ride i could only go about 30 with no power, couple hours later about 20, then headed in top speed was 8 MPH!!! if you gas it it would die out...
Initially i thought a cylinder was missing, but they're both going. Then thought possibly it was clogged headers/exhaust. But took all that off today and they're clear. Now i don't know much about internals, so ALL the help or opinions would be greatly appreciated. I was thinking maybe it's something with the valves?? I really don't know where to go from here. Any ideas?????

Thanks Fellas


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mud is packed in the muffler ,thats the only explanation for your symptoms,if you still have the stock exh. put it back on and see if that works I have had this happen also the mud turns into a brick:haha:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

was there water in the oil


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope, oil still kind of golden surprisingly.

I swear the exhaust is clean, i took all that off today including the headers.... it's a swamp series. looking in both ends it clean as a whistle...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

there is nothing internal that could cause the problems you are having , I am sticking with the exhaust being your prob, If you have access to a diff. one try it


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks RecovMan. Ima stick the stocker on in the AM and see how it goes


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Let me know If it works


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Drain the oil and check for parts...sorry, also try tripping the sensors reset the way you would your belt maby you have an electrical issue. does sound strange


----------



## walleye101 (Aug 14, 2009)

check your fuel tank make sure nothing got in the vent. i lost my fuel pump because of crap getting in and it powered out to. i had to put a new fuel pump in mine to fix the problem


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Pour a few capfulls of oil in each sparkplug hole and let it sit for a while. The longer the better. Roll it over and blow it out. Then, pour a few more back in and put in your plugs and start it. It will smoke for a little bit until the oil burns off but will build up compression and help clean out anything that's in there.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I second the oil in the cylinders but in a different way. Pull the air filter and screen and dump 3oz on top of each butterfly and then release it in. Let it sit overnight then crank it in the morning.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd do it either way. Sounds like you are loosing compression and that's why you are losing mph a little at a time. If there was mud caked up in the exhaust it would be bad right from the start and get better as it runs. It is going in the opposite direction by getting worse.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

It's surely not a fuel pump or anything of that nature. I thought possibly its electrical..... until is progressively got worse. 
BTW the bike still runs absolutely terrible with just headers/no silencer, is that normal b/c no back pressure?
If all else fails I will surly be pleased with a fresh 840


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Ima go pour some oil in there now.... Synthetic ok to use for this??


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, should be fine. My bike runs without the can on and it will rattle your eardrums out.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ima be watchin this...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

His bike sounded like mine when my spark arrestor clogged up. Took that puppy out quck fast and in a hurry. You couldn't even tell it was cranked at idle.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> If all else fails I will surly be pleased with a fresh 840


That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Now he's talkin bout eatin..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

DjScrimm said:


> It's surely not a fuel pump or anything of that nature. I thought possibly its electrical..... until is progressively got worse.
> BTW the bike still runs absolutely terrible with just headers/no silencer, is that normal b/c no back pressure?
> If all else fails I will surly be pleased with a fresh 840


You know it....AMR 840 :rockn:


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Well fellas i wish i could give a definite answer but im not 100% it's figured out.
I think it was combination of both completely clogged can and w/e putting oil in the engine over night did. When i cranked her this morning it definitely was louder and had bout 50% more air/ pressure comin out the header. Buttttt, i stripped the **** out of one of bolts puttin rear header back on so I'm not to sure of anything yet. Ill have to find a tap and new bolt and get that done. But it does sound like she may be back up to par.

Also this swamp series is completely clogged.... I poured sea foam down it and its been sittin' for about an hour now and wont go through the pipe. Any ideas on cleaning this mess out or is it ruined? I don't think i can take it apart unless i drill the rivets...


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

theres some good news


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> Buttttt, i stripped the **** out of one of bolts puttin rear header back on so I'm not to sure of anything yet. Ill have to find a tap and new bolt and get that done. But it does sound like she may be back up to par.


 are those not just threaded studs, will they not back out and you can replace?


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

yeh they're threaded studs.... got a little crooked. Ive got it on thee now with a couple washers. Still can't figure how to clean out the silencer though.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's going to be crusted mud I don't even know if you can clean it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

somethin'll eat through it and loosten it up so you can tap it and let the dirt trickle out. gas, anything


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never delt with the exhaust you're talking about but maybe if you submerged the muffler in water for a day or so it should soften the mud up enough so it can be flushed out with a water hose? Just throwing something out there. I dunno.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Took me about an hour scraping it out with threaded rod, got it perty darn clean.


Im Glad to say Im back in top shape... for now!!! Hittin wheelies and everything again. Im almost positive it was both things (oiling&exhaust). Thanks MIMB Brothers for all suggestions and help!!!!!!
THANKS

BTW 840 is still in my near future :bigeyes:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you got it going!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Good deal man glad we could help you get it back going


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey driller how u lookin on ur bike, any news yet


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> Took me about an hour scraping it out with threaded rod, got it perty darn clean.
> 
> 
> Im Glad to say Im back in top shape... for now!!! Hittin wheelies and everything again. Im almost positive it was both things (oiling&exhaust). Thanks MIMB Brothers for all suggestions and help!!!!!!
> ...


 I think it was both too , with as much backpressure as you were getting it COULD have built up enough pressure to force your rings to contract and stick them to the pistons,


----------

